# Connecting Bolt to Alexa



## eirefire22 (Aug 19, 2012)

So I’ve gone through trying to control my Bolt via an Echo Dot and I keep getting an error message about ‘cannot communicate with TiVo’ when I tell the Exho to change the channel or what not. I’ve re done it about 5 times to no avail.

is it possible that since my Bolt is connected via Ethernet it cant be controlled via Alexa?


----------



## My Cape is a Recliner (Oct 5, 2019)

What is the purpose of what you are trying to do? 
If you are trying to control with your voice, why not get the TiVo remote that does that? 
If you are trying to program the TiVo then why not just the app?


----------



## ke3ju (Jan 5, 2004)

You made it further than me. All I ever get is, "Sorry, I don't know that one".


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

eirefire22 said:


> So I've gone through trying to control my Bolt via an Echo Dot and I keep getting an error message about 'cannot communicate with TiVo' when I tell the Exho to change the channel or what not. I've re done it about 5 times to no avail.
> 
> is it possible that since my Bolt is connected via Ethernet it cant be controlled via Alexa?


No, that can't be it. I connect my Roamio via Ethernet and was able to control it via my Echo Dot. I've since switched my TiVos around so I don't know if it would still work.

Alexa


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

eirefire22 said:


> So I've gone through trying to control my Bolt via an Echo Dot and I keep getting an error message about 'cannot communicate with TiVo' when I tell the Exho to change the channel or what not. I've re done it about 5 times to no avail.
> 
> is it possible that since my Bolt is connected via Ethernet it cant be controlled via Alexa?


You have the TiVo skill installed and configured (linked your Echo Dot to your Bolt)?

The method of network connection should not matter as long as they are on the same subnet/network.

Scott


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

My Cape is a Recliner said:


> What is the purpose of what you are trying to do?
> If you are trying to control with your voice, why not get the TiVo remote that does that?


Sounds like he wants to use Alexa to change channels (at least minimally) which can be convenient since hands-free. With the Tivo voice remote you have to press the button and it only works with TE4 (he didn't mention though which UI he's running).

Scott


----------



## seaninde (Sep 23, 2019)

It does work, I have it working. Very convenient for pausing, etc. Something is up with your Amazon skill setup. Mine is wired ethernet and no issues with Echo.


----------



## HerronScott (Jan 1, 2002)

I hadn't used this in a long time and it didn't appear to be working so I disabled and re-enabled the TiVo skill and getting a timeout on TiVo's ffvc.tivo.com trying to link the accounts.


----------

